# Back in the Shop!



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow....it's been some time since I've made a mess in the shop. We've been busy with our new trailer down at Rockport and trying to find some of the local fishing spots. I just chucked up this big mequite burl that I picked up down in Kingsville several months ago. It was sitting in the garage just waiting to get 'spun'. Here are some pictures of what I've done so far. I hope to have it finished by the end of the weekend.....it's a retirement gift for a good friend of ours. You guys keep your tools sharp and don't worry about leaving a mess of sawdust on the floor! jim


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whoooaaahhh , Jim...That 'un is a CHUNK !!!!. Dying to see what you turn it into..Keep us up to date on this one....

Maaannnnn !!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice chunk of wood. Please post finished product.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Man, big ol chunk ya got there, as the others said, keep us posted on this project, just plain awesome!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I spent the morning switching over from that bowl gouge to a different tool. It's designed after the Jamilson(sp?) tool and has switchable cutting tips. This end grain on the mesquite is TOUGH stuff! The tool also makes it easier/safer to get down to the bottom because it doesn't twist or torque out like a hand held tool. I'm pretty much finished with the shaping and I'll spend the rest of the day sanding and prepping for the finish. After the finish....I'll reverse chuck it and turn the bottom/base for it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"....I'll reverse chuck it and turn the bottom/base for it."

Man, you gotta 'splain that one to me, Jim...You gotta 18" 'slightly irregular' chuck or sumthin;?..Been able to follow your progress to here...but now you lost me... LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

here you go Tortuga - this out to give you an idea of what he's talking about:

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?preadd=action&key=415-6000

you reverse chuck it with the bowl pad and then use a live center on the tail stock once the bowl is almost done. That allows you to finish off the bottom by turning off the piece that is held in the chuck as seen in pic #2 above.

what is the diameter of it Galv?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Finished size should be around 12" diameter and knocking on 10" in depth. 'T'.....I like to turn a 'foot' or bottom base on everything and when I reverse chuck it, it allows me to turn that nice finish bottom. Somewhere I heard that on a bowl/vase the first thing people do is to look at the bottom of the work. I like to have a finished piece that does not show any type of screw holes or other fastening evidence. The mesquite has that misletoe growth going all through it. I can't wait to hit it with the oil....should be incredible.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I've started the finishing process on this mesquite burl using MinWax 209 Natural Oil. I started with 80 grit and then on up to 220grit using standard garnet abrasive. 220, 320, 400, 600 and finished off with 1000grit 3M Wet/Dry dipping them in the MinWax and hand sanding. I'll apply several more coats of the oil the next few days and then buff it out with paste wax. The grain in this burl is awesome....pictures don't give it justice. I'll put up some more pictures when I finish out the bottom. Everyone have a safe Memorial Day Weekend! jim


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

WOW, I am speachless.......no really, I honestly don't know what to say, it is awesome!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim, you always make the nicest of things! Very NICE!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

BUD thats awesome looking work that you are doing.

Have enjoyed following your post on it 

And hope that you know that homes away from home are just a plce to go an work, At first you work 2 days and fish one then you fish 2 days an work 1, then you just put off working an fish its more fun. 

Take care and good luck with your place


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I had the entire day out in the shop today and have pretty much finished this one up. It still needs a few more coats of wax on it before it goes inside on the shelf. I've included a picture of the reverse chucking process that shows how the bottom foot/base in turned. I wish the picture showed the grain better....it is almost marble looking. The next project will be sweeping out the dust in the garage! jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That looks great Jim.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

PURE ART , Jim...PURE ART !!!!

Would love to see that one face-to-face... Gives me sumthin to just dream about..

Back to the 'Pen Factory'....LOL

The other Jim


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

how do you go about sanding something like that with all the open spaces?

it looks awesome!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful!! 

I'm thinking the same thing SC. How do you hand sand something like that. Seems like a lot of chances to get some deformed fingers.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

LOL...that's why old turners only have 7 fingers! I sand the outside/inside using a electric hand drill and a sanding pad (power sanding) running the machine at the same RPM as it was for tooling. This Powermatic is nice because it has a forward and reverse that makes it easier to sand. 
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=253
There is NO way to hand sand anything like this while it is turning. I'll power sand starting with 80gt on up to 320gt and then wet sand using the Minwax oil. The machine is not running when I wet sand. The final sanding is done with 1000gt 3M wet/dry. Then, I applied straight oil to it numerous times and buffed it out after the oil has dried using a cotton wheel and some HUT wax. The finish is marble smooth.
Thanks again for the comments and compliments! jim


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Wish I had the tools to try my hand at something like that. Man, that looks great. Very nice job. :cheers:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Jim, thanks for sharing. Love it and would make a great gift for anyone. Someday, maybe I will get a lathe that would handle a project like that.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have been looking at this over and over, just can't seem to find the words. How about just Impressive!


----------

